# Tesco PORTUGAL delivery



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Tesco Clothing UK. Florence & Fred, Tesco back to School and other clothing items now delivering to Portugal for a small charge and they accept returns too 

http://www.clothingattesco.com/?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*delivery costs & destinations*

Clothing at Tesco | international


----------

